# Awesome ride in central florida



## lic2kill (Oct 8, 2005)

Nov 20 the florida freewheelers will have the horrible 100 century hilly and lots of fun,will be
held in clermont west of Orlando


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Member of Kendall Knights Cycling Team (Miami FL)*



lic2kill said:


> Nov 20 the florida freewheelers will have the horrible 100 century hilly and lots of fun,will be
> held in clermont west of Orlando


I did the "Mount Dora" Ride, 2005 and many riders were talking about the "Horrible Hundred" Have you ridden this ride last year? Mount Dora was an excellent experience!


----------



## lic2kill (Oct 8, 2005)

*The Ride*



talentous said:


> I did the "Mount Dora" Ride, 2005 and many riders were talking about the "Horrible Hundred" Have you ridden this ride last year? Mount Dora was an excellent experience!


It's really the ride we all here in Orlando look forward too. If the weather is good (no rain)
and you don't blow yourself up it's a blast. By the way I think I rode with you a little in Mount Dora. www.floridafreewheelers.com for info


----------



## Bryan Crow (Jul 2, 2005)

I'd love to ride in Florida November 20. It might still be warm here in Tennessee, but it could just as easily turn miserably cold here that weekend. 

Hills? You're serious, I take it. I've ridden a few near Tallahassee. I don't remember those around Clermont. What I'd like to find in Florida is a nice flat century away from the coastal winds. What's the easiest or fastest 100-mile ride you know of?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

Bryan Crow said:


> I'd love to ride in Florida November 20. It might still be warm here in Tennessee, but it could just as easily turn miserably cold here that weekend.
> 
> Hills? You're serious, I take it. I've ridden a few near Tallahassee. I don't remember those around Clermont. What I'd like to find in Florida is a nice flat century away from the coastal winds. What's the easiest or fastest 100-mile ride you know of?


Check out the Snowbird Century in February. The course runs through rural South Miami-Dade County and is dead flat. The winds tend to be fairly light. It's organized by the Everglades Bicycle Club.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Century*

Brian, yes, he was serious about hills. I believe the HH has about 5,000 feet of vertical climbing. Many grades of 6%-9%. Steepest grade hits 14%. Of course none of them are very long. But they hit you over and over and eventually they put a hurting on most riders.

For flat rides, the Frank Starke century in Ft. Lauderdale is pancake flat. But is also takes place in July. The Mt. Dora ride is fairly flat, only hits a few rollers. There are a few in Gainesville that also hit just a few rollers.


----------

